# Lounge > General >  TEAR YOUR FAMILY APART! Inconsequential household debates during COVID-19 Crisis

## ExtraSlow

We are all spending too much time in our own houses with our spouses, so let's start some household debates to really get the stress ramped up. 

Around my house, it's the kitchen sponge vs dishcloth argument. Wife says dishcloth is more hygienic because you can wash it easily. I say I've never seen her was it, and it stinks. 

What's tearing your family apart today folks?

----------


## killramos

To my laid off wife: What DID you do yesterday?

----------


## dirtsniffer

I leave cupboards open. The wife leaves jackets anywhere but a closet. We have a running tally.

----------


## pheoxs

Is Pizza a pie or a sandwich?

----------


## rage2

Dishwasher loading technique.  :Bang Head:

----------


## Ghettobaby

> Is Pizza a pie or a sandwich?



Is a hot dog a sandwich?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> To my laid off wife: “What DID you do yesterday?”



Another version of this is "You don't need the office, you don't do anything for work."

----------


## killramos

My wife trying to argue that she needed the chair from the office to work on her puzzle in the next room more than I needed it to... work. Haha that was gold.

I really should have bought a new office chair lmao

----------


## lasimmon

What do you mean you didn't walk the dog and do the dishes? You were home all day?!?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Beyond is my family. You guys know what we always debate about.

----------


## R154

Our living room is a sprawling mess of papers. (in my mind)

I am organized and very thoughtful about my things. Wife is a mess... socks, jackets, cream... doesn't matter they all congregate irregularly throughout the apt.

Keeping excess glass jars/containers. I contest that we do not need enough mason jars to store/freeze 20L of bone broth. And yet we have cosco levels of empty glass jars "waiting to be used."

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> To my laid off wife: “What DID you do yesterday?”



"We could be living in Aspen if you didn't buy that damn toaster."

----------


## vengie

On the dishcloth wagon, apparently I left the dishcloth too wet before I hung it to dry  :Drama:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> On the dishcloth wagon, apparently I left the dishcloth too wet before I hung it to dry



The second argument about dishcloths is WHERE they should live. Hung over the tap, draped over the divider between the two sinks, balled up on the counter, or my favourite, balled up in the bottom of the sink.

----------


## bigbadboss101

> Dishwasher loading technique.



And unloading. Wife thinks her method is better.

----------


## vengie

> The second argument about dishcloths is WHERE they should live. Hung over the tap, draped over the divider between the two sinks, balled up on the counter, or my favourite, balled up in the bottom of the sink.



*Cortisol Levels Rising*

----------


## bigbadboss101

> On the dishcloth wagon, apparently I left the dishcloth too wet before I hung it to dry



Wife gives me heck when I put the rinsed cloth on the counter. She leaves the cloth in the sink with dirty dishes.

----------


## Buster



----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Dish cloths can't dry properly if it's balled up.

----------


## killramos

> 



You just spread some reputation around...

----------


## jwslam

> I leave cupboards open.



 
@ExtraSlow
 Is on board.

----------


## sabad66

Well good to hear it's not just my wife who has what seems like 0 sense of smell. Nothing worse than walking into the kitchen after she just wiped down the counter with a stinky sponge and trying to explain that it smells horrible.

----------


## Darkane

> Well good to hear it's not just my wife who has what seems like 0 sense of smell. Nothing worse than walking into the kitchen after she just wiped down the counter with a stinky sponge and trying to explain that it smells horrible.



No sense of smell ....

----------


## AndyL

Amature's. 

Pull out the monopoly. 

That's when tables start getting flipped, kids start crying, pets retreat to their safe spaces.  :Pimpin':

----------


## jwslam

> Amature's. 
> 
> Pull out the monopoly. 
> 
> That's when tables start getting flipped, kids start crying, pets retreat to their safe spaces.



The hip thing now is Settlers of Catan

----------


## JfuckinC

haha, we have the two item system, sponge for dishes, cloth for counters... My wife likes to leave them both on the bottom of the sink wet... i like to rinse sponge, place on back ledge of sink, rinse cloth hang over middle divider.

She's finally trained in the art of dishwasher loading though, so that's nice.

That said, i have lots of habits that annoy her too.. so you just gotta remember that when you're mad about something haha

----------


## rage2

> Amature's. 
> 
> Pull out the monopoly. 
> 
> That's when tables start getting flipped, kids start crying, pets retreat to their safe spaces.



Monopoly’s been banned at the house for years now. And I got one of those fancy ones made of wood sitting idle with an unfinished game.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> No sense of smell ....



Yup. Well on the plus side, he likely won't have to put with her for much longer.

----------


## nismodrifter

A+ Thread

Thread of the year content in here. 

We have got dishwasher loading ok. Fine glasses stay on counter top, dont go in sink. We use a sponge which goes into an OXO stainless holder, which sits on a towel to catch any moisture. 
Filing of papers etc though.....now thats a different story. WW3 type shit can happen there. I don't push that button anymore.

----------


## sabad66

> No sense of smell ....






> Yup. Well on the plus side, he likely won't have to put with her for much longer.



haha shit. She has had COVID for months apparently!!

----------


## spikerS

> Monopoly’s been banned at the house for years now. And I got one of those fancy ones made of wood sitting idle with an unfinished game.



Same in my house. Everyone has asked if we can get Monopoly and play. I have told them in no uncertain terms that if we buy a copy, they will all be in tears, and 
@baygirl
 and I will get divorced. I take that game way too seriously that I just refuse to play it anymore. I am just way too competitive when I play that game and become absolutely ruthless. I am always mad at myself after too. It is JUST Monopoly too. Any other game, I am pretty laid back, although once I did flip a table playing trouble, but it was more for effect and to get laughs, which it did, and the kids still recite that story while trying to catch their breath laughing.

Otherwise, things at our house have been pretty awesome. No arguments, no one trying to run from anyone. It's been a slice!

----------


## rage2

> Same in my house. Everyone has asked if we can get Monopoly and play. I have told them in no uncertain terms that if we buy a copy, they will all be in tears, and 
> @baygirl
>  and I will get divorced. I take that game way too seriously that I just refuse to play it anymore. I am just way too competitive when I play that game and become absolutely ruthless. I am always mad at myself after too. It is JUST Monopoly too. Any other game, I am pretty laid back, although once I did flip a table playing trouble, but it was more for effect and to get laughs, which it did, and the kids still recite that story while trying to catch their breath laughing.
> 
> Otherwise, things at our house have been pretty awesome. No arguments, no one trying to run from anyone. It's been a slice!



I have it on the xbox, and destroy the computer players regularly to get my fix. The feeling is not as satisfying as destroying my family.

----------


## thinmyster

> Dishwasher loading technique.



Yes! My wife just piles dishes in the dishwasher where there is absolutely no way it could be cleaned. Doesn’t care.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Does your spouse get more angry when you beat them, or when you play on the same team and lose? I have a strict rule for partner games at the cabin, I will not be on my wifes team, too many hurt feelings.

----------


## ercchry

Rags and sponges are both equally as gross... scrub brush ftw

----------


## beyond_ban

> Amature's. 
> 
> Pull out the monopoly. 
> 
> That's when tables start getting flipped, kids start crying, pets retreat to their safe spaces.



I am two games deep this quarantine, i lost the digital version but took the W on the NHL board version so im pretty happy with that. I think i am good on it for a while now, just going to continuously remind my family that i am the champ for the foreseeable future.

----------


## JfuckinC

You guys gotta get into Sequence. Blocking and removing chips is a sure fire way to get things heated up haha..

----------


## you&me

First of all, scrub brush FTW... 

My wife loves to play the "how high can I pile the garbage / recycling / green bin"... She thinks I think it's cute. I don't.

----------


## bigbadboss101

Kids not acting nicely today.

----------


## 88CRX

The fuck! You animals are using a sponge for dishes? You use a dishcloth and you wash it once a week like a civilized human.

----------


## taemo

1. opening the fridge doors wide open to grab something and leave it open while preparing her meal

2. rarely use the microwave lid cover, I'm the one that ends up cleaning the microwave

3. when done preparing her meal, she just leaves the items on the counter until I clean it up or she finds them later in the day

----------


## bjstare

+2 for scrub brush. Sponges are  :Barf: , dishclothes are better only if they're hung to dry and washed frequently. We change our dishcloth out every day or two.

----------


## Swank

> Around my house, it's the kitchen sponge vs dishcloth argument. Wife says dishcloth is more hygienic because you can wash it easily. I say I've never seen her was it, and it stinks.



Sponge goes in the dishwasher every cycle, never stinks before it's worn out. Dishcloths get washed with other towels on the sanitization cycle, no stink there either. Lay flat or hang up, never balled up.




> Dishwasher loading technique.



So. Much. This.
I fit 40+ dishes in, she gets 4 in the bottom rack and 3 on the top  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> 1. opening the fridge doors wide open to grab something and leave it open while preparing her meal
> 
> 2. rarely use the microwave lid cover, I'm the one that ends up cleaning the microwave
> 
> 3. when done preparing her meal, she just leaves the items on the counter until I clean it up or she finds them later in the day



She sure has domesticated you. Come wash my car?  :Smilie: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Does your spouse get more angry when you beat them



Oh dear.

----------


## beyond_ban

I find dishwasher loading technique is similar to loading a vehicle for a road trip. Adulting version of Tetris.

----------


## blownz

We have been pretty tame so far. Her biggest complaint is I am doing laundry too soon/often. My biggest complaint is she is cooking/baking too much and making us both fat. lol

We both still have plenty of work crap to complain about and that has been our common bond for years.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Disoblige

> My biggest complaint is she is cooking/baking too much and making us both fat. lol



It is the best part! I realized flour is such a staple in a pantry now, lol.

Cheese bread/sticks FTMFW!!  :Drool:

----------


## MalibuStacy

> To my laid off wife: What DID you do yesterday?



This is what my SO has said to me EVERY DAY. Like everyone else, I am waiting for EI and what not.

- - - Updated - - -

My girlfriend likes to note how I am vacuuming all the time.

----------


## taemo

> She sure has domesticated you. Come wash my car?



lol i also vacuum and do the cleaning around the house.
house chores >> taking care of a toddler

----------


## baygirl

> We are all spending too much time in our own houses with our spouses, so let's start some household debates to really get the stress ramped up. 
> 
> Around my house, it's the kitchen sponge vs dishcloth argument. Wife says dishcloth is more hygienic because you can wash it easily. I say I've never seen her was it, and it stinks. 
> 
> What's tearing your family apart today folks?



Dishcloth is used for washing dishes. Once it is wet it goes in the laundry. Paper towels and disinfectant spray for counter tops, etc.

And if 
@spikerS
 doesn't finish my bathroom stand soon there will be a R.I.P spikerS thread...

----------


## 370Z

One thing I don't want to argue about with my wife right now but makes me throw up in my mouth a bit... trading puzzles with people on Facebook. There's literally 750 pieces of potentially contaminated pieces on my dinner table right now, not including the box.

----------


## MalibuStacy

> lol i also vacuum and do the cleaning around the house.
> house chores >> taking care of a toddler



I have always been house husband material  :ROFL!:  she is gonna be veteranarian in 5 days so, I just gotta take care of her, she'll pay the bills.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> And if 
> @spikerS
>  doesn't finish my bathroom stand soon there will be a R.I.P spikerS thread...



 Well, he had a good run. RIP spikerS.

----------


## vengie

> One thing I don't want to argue about with my wife right now but makes me throw up in my mouth a bit... trading puzzles with people on Facebook. There's literally 750 pieces of potentially contaminated pieces on my dinner table right now, not including the box.



Leave it outside for 72 hours.
Good to go.

----------


## spikerS

> Well, he had a good run. RIP spikerS.



Eff that, she is just being dramatic. It is getting it's final coat of paint as we speak.  :ROFL!:

----------


## B.Spilner

> And unloading. Wife thinks her method is better.



Oh shit haha. Who takes the cutlery tray out vs just remove cutlery?

----------


## 370Z

> Leave it outside for 72 hours.
> Good to go.



Ya I'm not going to attempt to tell my wife that lol

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Ya I'm not going to attempt to tell my wife that lol



He's talking about your wife.

----------


## Swank

> Oh shit haha. Who takes the cutlery tray out vs just remove cutlery?



I don't just take it out, I flip it upside down on the counter above the cutlery drawer and let them all spill out. Way quicker to sort. Also do the same with groceries in the bags.

----------


## msommers

Re: Dishwasher Loading

https://theoatmeal.com/comics/dishwasher

----------


## AndyL

> Leave it outside for 72 hours.
> Good to go.



Um.... No... Cold preserves. 170f for 4hours I think was the study data to kill it on cardboard

----------


## B.Spilner

> I don't just take it out, I flip it upside down on the counter above the cutlery drawer and let them all spill out. Way quicker to sort. Also do the same with groceries in the bags.



That's rowdy!! I would get the look from her and then be asked to social distance myself from the kitchen.

----------


## bigbadboss101

> He's talking about your wife.



Its cheaper, to keep her around...

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> It’s cheaper, to keep her around...



Have you not been paying attention to the 89coupe advice throughout these years? The key is to make it cheaper to keep YOU around.

----------


## FraserB

Single life sounds pretty good right about now. My biggest issue is the dog licks the coffee table on occasion

----------


## Disoblige

> Single life sounds pretty good right about now. My biggest issue is the dog licks the coffee table on occasion



Never heard someone call it a coffee table before, but alright.

----------


## Skrilla

> Never heard someone call it a coffee table before, but alright.



 :Clap:  Noice! My wife leaves fuckin socks in the bed, all the time. Got to make the bed or vacuum the sheet (we have a pug, its bad) and I suck up socks. Why cant' she just take them off before bed, or leave them on  :Bang Head:  Maybe I'm weird, but socks in bed is strange AF.

----------


## baygirl

> Noice! My wife leaves fuckin socks in the bed, all the time. Got to make the bed or vacuum the sheet (we have a pug, its bad) and I suck up socks. Why cant' she just take them off before bed, or leave them on  Maybe I'm weird, but socks in bed is strange AF.



https://www.maxim.com/news/socks-sex-study-2016-11

----------


## rage2

> It is getting it's final coat of paint as we speak.



All it took was for her to come out of hibernation and bitch about it in front of everyone for you to get to work on it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> All it took was for her to come out of hibernation and bitch about it in front of everyone for you to get to work on it.



Just imagine what beyond.ca could accomplish if 
@baygirl
 posted more often!

----------


## AndyL

> Just imagine what beyond.ca could accomplish if 
> @baygirl
>  posted more often!



Drive spikers to drink and be sociable again?  :ROFL!:

----------


## spikerS

> All it took was for her to come out of hibernation and bitch about it in front of everyone for you to get to work on it.



LOL, she had to wait 10 days because of work, and building birdhouses for the community. It just finished being installed. 
@baygirl
 hates it.  :ROFL!: 




> Drive spikers to drink and be sociable again?



Maybe the drinking part...  :Wink:

----------


## colsankey

You don't seem to understand this thread.. you must take pictures so you can be judged by the community. And one of you will be right, and feel vindicated, the other can come.back here for support, in another thread. :Smilie:

----------


## baygirl

[QUOTE=spikerS;4863312]
@baygirl
 hates it.  :ROFL!: ]

Actually I love it. But comments like this will get your ass kicked :Guns: 

(This thread lived up to it's name. 
@ExtraSlow
 will have to pay for the divorce lawyer lol)

----------


## spikerS

> You don't seem to understand this thread.. you must take pictures so you can be judged by the community. And one of you will be right, and feel vindicated, the other can come.back here for support, in another thread.





Picture of said project finished. Over the toilet shelf system thing-a-ma-jig.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> @ExtraSlow
>  will have to pay for the divorce lawyer lol)



 I am a licensed separation consultant and aggrieved wife consort.

----------


## Justing

Is she even your wife if she doesn't use the maximum amount of dishes possible in a day? 
Kid wanted a single serve yogurt, she spoons all the yogurt into a bowl before giving it to the kid... the single serve container is already technically a bowl?!? 

But she's a kind soul, it's like she feels bad if not every single dish in our kitchen gets some attention.

----------


## Disoblige

> Is she even your wife if she doesn't use the maximum amount of dishes possible in a day? 
> Kid wanted a single serve yogurt, she spoons all the yogurt into a bowl before giving it to the kid... the single serve container is already technically a bowl?!? 
> 
> But she's a kind soul, it's like she feels bad if not every single dish in our kitchen gets some attention.



Or maybe she sneaks a bite.

Strange that the wife does that as usually the wife is the one who complains of using too many dishes.

----------


## Colin_R6

I see threads like this on Beyond and the progression of maturity with regards to topics of discussion hits home...

Whatever happened to the Jailbait threads! Hah

----------


## Kloubek

My wife is... ummmm... rather "square". She comes from the Philippines where alcoholism and gambling addiction runs rampant, lots of people smoke, and drugs are a huge no-no under their president's rule.

Getting into bed a couple of weeks ago she said she smelled smoke on me. I admitted I had just smoked some weed.

Hooooooly shit. You'd would have thought from the reaction that I just said I was doing lines off the asscrack of a hooker and chasing it with a few hits of crack.I won't bore you all with the details but let's just say it came to either I quit completely or she leaves me. 

Weed is more or less inconsequential to me, so her reaction seemed a little intense.

Gonna have to be more careful now. Air out the garage real good, brush my teeth, wash my face and hands like I have Corona. Looking into vaporizers.

----------


## Sentry

Duterte's gonna send a motorcycle death squad after you

EDIT: Oh yeah speaking of weed vapes, going on 18 months with my knockoff PAX 2, still works great, not sure if you can find them anymore. I got a different off-brand dry herb vape for my roommate for his birthday last year and it works great as well. Was like 50 bucks. Your mileage may vary ordering anything from China currently.  :Big Grin:

----------


## killramos

> Is she even your wife if she doesn't use the maximum amount of dishes possible in a day? 
> Kid wanted a single serve yogurt, she spoons all the yogurt into a bowl before giving it to the kid... the single serve container is already technically a bowl?!? 
> 
> But she's a kind soul, it's like she feels bad if not every single dish in our kitchen gets some attention.



I can count the hours in the day by the number of spoons my wife has used and piled in the sink.

----------


## hrdkore

> Dishwasher loading technique.



This for sure!

----------


## cet

> I can count the hours in the day by the number of spoons my wife has used and piled in the sink.



In this house it's glasses.

----------


## msommers

I'm cracking up how similar all the dish usage and horrendous dishwasher loading is.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Phase 1: Wash clothes that are not dirty and were not in the hamper.

Phase 2: Complain about quantity of laundry.

Phase 3: Repeat phases one & two.

----------


## rage2

> My wife is... ummmm... rather "square". She comes from the Philippines where alcoholism and gambling addiction runs rampant, lots of people smoke, and drugs are a huge no-no under their president's rule.
> 
> Getting into bed a couple of weeks ago she said she smelled smoke on me. I admitted I had just smoked some weed.
> 
> Hooooooly shit. You'd would have thought from the reaction that I just said I was doing lines off the asscrack of a hooker and chasing it with a few hits of crack.I won't bore you all with the details but let's just say it came to either I quit completely or she leaves me. 
> 
> Weed is more or less inconsequential to me, so her reaction seemed a little intense.
> 
> Gonna have to be more careful now. Air out the garage real good, brush my teeth, wash my face and hands like I have Corona. Looking into vaporizers.



Good luck man. Having been in relationships with tranditional asian girls, take a look at how much a divorce costs you before trying to hide it with vaping.

----------


## bjstare

> My wife is... ummmm... rather "square". She comes from the Philippines where alcoholism and gambling addiction runs rampant, lots of people smoke, and drugs are a huge no-no under their president's rule.
> 
> Getting into bed a couple of weeks ago she said she smelled smoke on me. I admitted I had just smoked some weed.
> 
> Hooooooly shit. You'd would have thought from the reaction that I just said I was doing lines off the asscrack of a hooker and chasing it with a few hits of crack.I won't bore you all with the details but let's just say it came to either I quit completely or she leaves me. 
> 
> Weed is more or less inconsequential to me, so her reaction seemed a little intense.
> 
> Gonna have to be more careful now. Air out the garage real good, brush my teeth, wash my face and hands like I have Corona. Looking into vaporizers.



Yeah, you could vape. 

Or you could.... stay with me here... just don't smoke weed, because it means a lot to your wife?  :ROFL!:

----------


## Brent.ff

'You go stand in the Costco line.."

----------


## rage2

> 'You go stand in the Costco line.."



That's the one thing we're good on. Shopping. I fucking love grocery shopping right now. Safeway instituted a one way go through each aisle system, and 1/2 the people are rule followers, and 1/2 aren't. It's creating some intense drama. People are yelling at each other including staff. It's fucking amazing to watch people fall apart.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Yeah, you could vape. 
> 
> Or you could.... stay with me here... just don't smoke weed, because it means a lot to your wife?



Figuring out the best way to hide things from you spouse doesn't sound like the recipe for a successful marriage. 

Either invest the time to communicate with her about WHY you consume cannibis, or stop doing it.

----------


## vengie

> My wife is... ummmm... rather "square". She comes from the Philippines where alcoholism and gambling addiction runs rampant, lots of people smoke, and drugs are a huge no-no under their president's rule.
> 
> Getting into bed a couple of weeks ago she said she smelled smoke on me. I admitted I had just smoked some weed.
> 
> Hooooooly shit. You'd would have thought from the reaction that I just said I was doing lines off the asscrack of a hooker and chasing it with a few hits of crack.I won't bore you all with the details but let's just say it came to either I quit completely or she leaves me. 
> 
> Weed is more or less inconsequential to me, so her reaction seemed a little intense.
> 
> Gonna have to be more careful now. Air out the garage real good, brush my teeth, wash my face and hands like I have Corona. Looking into vaporizers.



Gummies

----------


## FraserB

> That's the one thing we're good on. Shopping. I fucking love grocery shopping right now. Safeway instituted a one way go through each aisle system, and 1/2 the people are rule followers, and 1/2 aren't. It's creating some intense drama. People are yelling at each other including staff. It's fucking amazing to watch people fall apart.



Lol, that was quick. I was there the day they put it in place and there weren’t many people in the store, might have to go back so I can watch people try and fight when they are 6’ apart.

----------


## blubs

delete

----------


## ExtraSlow

@Buster
 posted that 76 posts earlier

----------


## Disoblige

> My wife is... ummmm... rather "square". She comes from the Philippines where alcoholism and gambling addiction runs rampant, lots of people smoke, and drugs are a huge no-no under their president's rule.
> ...
> 
> Gonna have to be more careful now. Air out the garage real good, brush my teeth, wash my face and hands like I have Corona. Looking into vaporizers.



Worth a discussion on why you do it as ExtraSlow said.

Think of it this way. What if it was something the other way around?

"_My husband is umm.. rather "square"... He comes from a conservative white family and I grew up in Airdrie where swinging is quite common. He sees a lot of prostitution and cheating where he grew up, so swinging is a huge no-no.

Gonna have to be more careful now. Air out the proverbial garage real good, brush my teeth, wash my face and hands like I have Corona. Look into condoms._"

----------


## killramos

> Worth a discussion on why you do it as ExtraSlow said.
> 
> Think of it this way. What if it was something the other way around?
> 
> "_My husband is umm.. rather "square"... He comes from a conservative white family and I grew up in Airdrie where swinging is quite common. He sees a lot of prostitution and cheating where he grew up, so swinging is a huge no-no.
> 
> Gonna have to be more careful now. Air out the proverbial garage real good, brush my teeth, wash my face and hands like I have Corona. Look into condoms._"



 :ROFL!:

----------


## spike98

> Figuring out the best way to hide things from you spouse doesn't sound like the recipe for a successful marriage. 
> 
> Either invest the time to communicate with her about WHY you consume cannibis, or stop doing it.



Playing devils advocate here, maybe SHE should communicate to him as to WHY she thinks its bad. Its legal. No different than drinking in the eyes of the law at this point. Perhaps she is in tune with the old mindset of weed=burnout.

Both sides sound like a tough spot to be but the root of the issue is accepting the other for who they are and that sounds like either really is accepting of the other.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

What's the over/under on divorces from the participants of this thread? 3.5 is my number.

----------


## cet

Do break-ups with your live-in girlfriend count?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Do break-ups with your live-in girlfriend count?



Only if you are forced to split income, in the eyes of the law, due to dependency. I believe Rage2 wrote a DIY guideline on this a long time ago.

----------


## Disoblige

Guys, we need to flatten the curve on break-ups and divorce rates.

Or if you are in the herd immunity mentality, break up now and experience less pain later...?

----------


## nismodrifter

> Is she even your wife if she doesn't use the maximum amount of dishes possible in a day? 
> 
> But she's a kind soul, it's like she feels bad if not every single dish in our kitchen gets some attention.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Playing devils advocate here, maybe SHE should communicate to him as to WHY she thinks its bad. Its legal. No different than drinking in the eyes of the law at this point. Perhaps she is in tune with the old mindset of weed=burnout.
> 
> Both sides sound like a tough spot to be but the root of the issue is accepting the other for who they are and that sounds like either really is accepting of the other.



Oh for sure. I'm just saying they either come to an agreement through open communication, or it ends in deceit and divorce. I was addressing him, because he posted here. If his wife starts asking for advice, I'll give it.

----------


## taemo

> I'm cracking up how similar all the dish usage and horrendous dishwasher loading is.



funny thing is probably most asians including myself can't relate  :ROFL!:

----------


## ercchry

> Do break-ups with your live-in girlfriend count?



I tried that... but then realize you cant really send them anywhere right now  :ROFL!:

----------


## baygirl

> What's the over/under on divorces from the participants of this thread? 3.5 is my number.



Funeral is cheaper than a divorce. Plus then I get his life insurance!!!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Funeral is cheaper than a divorce. Plus then I get his life insurance!!!



A tiger accident appears plausible.

----------


## bigbadboss101

Our dishwasher runs between 2-3 times a day now.

- My wife gave me heck last week when I took the kids pjs from the basement to their bedrooms and put them on the carpet. My wife did the same this week and put the pjs on the stairs couple days.
- My wife tells me I am too loud when after the kids are in bed I tidy the kitchen. She does the same thing but much louder.
- My wife said don't give the kids too much sweets when she does the same.
- My wife said don't let the kids watch too much TV/Ipad but she does the same.

We had this discussion recently and my mother in law said 'yeah women can be like this'. And the 3 of us had a laugh.

----------


## Darkane

> Our dishwasher runs between 2-3 times a day now.
> 
> - My wife gave me heck last week when I took the kids pjs from the basement to their bedrooms and put them on the carpet. My wife did the same this week and put the pjs on the stairs couple days.
> - My wife tells me I am too loud when after the kids are in bed I tidy the kitchen. She does the same thing but much louder.
> - My wife said don't give the kids too much sweets when she does the same.
> - My wife said don't let the kids watch too much TV/Ipad but she does the same.
> 
> We had this discussion recently and my mother in law said 'yeah women can be like this'. And the 3 of us had a laugh.



The term you want is not accountable for their actions

Women get away from this by saying things like that. Keep in mind it is a two-way street. 

I volunteer an idea for another thread: Integrity. Who has it most, women or men?

----------


## Disoblige

> Keep in mind it is a two-way street.



It is. It is a two-way street.

It's just some women treat both lanes as a one-way.

AMMIRITE FELLAS?  :Big Grin:

----------


## AndyL

I'm happy  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Our dishwasher runs between 2-3 times a day now.
> 
> - My wife gave me heck last week when I took the kids pjs from the basement to their bedrooms and put them on the carpet. My wife did the same this week and put the pjs on the stairs couple days.
> - My wife tells me I am too loud when after the kids are in bed I tidy the kitchen. She does the same thing but much louder.
> - My wife said don't give the kids too much sweets when she does the same.
> - My wife said don't let the kids watch too much TV/Ipad but she does the same.
> 
> We had this discussion recently and my mother in law said 'yeah women can be like this'. And the 3 of us had a laugh.



User name does not check out

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Things I've learned today:

taemo is a maid.
Kloubek is married to the 1950's.
bigbadboss101 named his account after his wife.

----------


## Buster

> Things I've learned today:
> 
> taemo is a maid.
> Kloubek is married to the 1950's.
> bigbadboss101 named his account after his wife.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to JRSC00LUDE again.

----------


## vengie

> Things I've learned today:
> 
> taemo is a maid.
> Kloubek is married to the 1950's.
> bigbadboss101 named his account after his wife.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## spikerS

> Funeral is cheaper than a divorce. Plus then I get his life insurance!!!






> A tiger accident appears plausible.



actual recent picture of 
@baygirl

----------


## baygirl

> actual recent picture of 
> @baygirl



 
@spikerS
 we both know know it will be my cooking that kills you

----------


## Disoblige



----------


## spikerS

> 



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2



----------


## ExtraSlow

> actual recent picture of 
> @baygirl



Ya know, it's been a while, but I remember her being a lot hotter than that. Although the outfit seems right, so maybe my memory is wrong . . . .

----------


## Tik-Tok



----------


## The_Penguin

Am I on the other side of the house, AND on a different floor? I didn't fucking hear you!

----------


## Kloubek

> Playing devils advocate here, maybe SHE should communicate to him as to WHY she thinks its bad. Its legal. No different than drinking in the eyes of the law at this point. Perhaps she is in tune with the old mindset of weed=burnout.
> 
> Both sides sound like a tough spot to be but the root of the issue is accepting the other for who they are and that sounds like either really is accepting of the other.





I accept that she doesn't like it. My beef is that she doesn't like it SO much that she is willing to end a relationship over it. In any situation, I try to find a compromise so both sides end up accepting the resolution. I do not respond well to "my way or the highway" unless it is such a big deal logically that it makes sense.

If I was doing meth, I would get it. If I was sleeping with other women - fine. But this is something that is legal. I do not get addicted to it. It has minimal if any negative effects on me, and ZERO effects on her.

I view it similar to someone saying "Stop eating chocolate or I will leave you". Chocolate CAN help cause obesity which is clearly not great, but in moderation there is nothing really wrong with it. So basically it is just her saying "I don't like something that you find pleasurable, so you are gonna stop it and that is that".

It isn't that I don't respect her opinion, but her extreme hatred of the stuff is illogical. If she came to me with anything that shows how it negatively affected her, I would concede.

I still may when my supply is used up, but it wouldn't happen without a grudge on my part. I don't drink almost ever and I no longer smoke and barely play video games as she disliked both. Especially during this lockdown, it would be nice if she was willing to compromise on something at least.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Damn Kloubek. Ive got 99 problems with my wife, but weed/alcohol ain't one of them. I'm not sure I could have married someone that's aggressively anti-drug.

----------


## speedog

> I accept that she doesn't like it. My beef is that she doesn't like it SO much that she is willing to end a relationship over it. In any situation, I try to find a compromise so both sides end up accepting the resolution. I do not respond well to "my way or the highway" unless it is such a big deal logically that it makes sense.
> 
> If I was doing meth, I would get it. If I was sleeping with other women - fine. But this is something that is legal. I do not get addicted to it. It has minimal if any negative effects on me, and ZERO effects on her.
> 
> I view it similar to someone saying "Stop eating chocolate or I will leave you". Chocolate CAN help cause obesity which is clearly not great, but in moderation there is nothing really wrong with it. So basically it is just her saying "I don't like something that you find pleasurable, so you are gonna stop it and that is that".
> 
> It isn't that I don't respect her opinion, but her extreme hatred of the stuff is illogical. If she came to me with anything that shows how it negatively affected her, I would concede.
> 
> I still may when my supply is used up, but it wouldn't happen without a grudge on my part. I don't drink almost ever and I no longer smoke and barely play video games as she disliked both. Especially during this lockdown, it would be nice if she was willing to compromise on something at least.



Our 30th is coming up in about 6 weeks and we were living common law before we got married. Some of this stuff should have been figured out before getting married unless there were mitigating circumstances that brought about the marriage. Certainly there are things that either of us do that bugs the other one but not to the point of ending a relationship and the shit we've been though over those 3 decades makes the little annoyances that others speak of in this thread look just like that, little annoyances. We have discussions, come to a mutual agreement and move on. After 30 years, we've both figured out that we kind of like each other a bit and enough so to keep having discussions and adapting as need be. My best advice, don't go to bed mad because letting something fester does no one any good - grudges have no place in a successful relationship.

----------


## ianmcc

> Amature's. 
> 
> Pull out the monopoly. 
> 
> That's when tables start getting flipped, kids start crying, pets retreat to their safe spaces.



Amateurs all of you.

Double monopoly using two separate version where you get two sets of currency but it's only good on the corresponding board.

----------


## bjstare

> Our 30th is coming up in about 6 weeks and we were living common law before we got married. Some of this stuff should have been figured out before getting married unless there were mitigating circumstances that brought about the marriage.



That's what I was thinking. Something this fundamental can't have popped up out of nowhere.

Mail order bride maybe?  :Love:

----------


## Kloubek

> That's what I was thinking. Something this fundamental can't have popped up out of nowhere.
> 
> Mail order bride maybe?



Nah... she imported herself before I met her.  :Smilie: 

My weed use has been off an on over our 12 years being together and she never knew I had touched the stuff again until now. I never lied to her... but never voluntarily told her either. In fact, with smells lingering in the garage I figured she had to have known but it appears not.

I always knew she never liked it, but didn't know it was a deal breaker for her until now.

And Speeddog - I agree with everything you said. Though I must point out that you both sound like logical, reasonable people. Unfortunately, not everyone approaches disagreements with sound mind and normality.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I hear being single is awesome. All my single friends keep telling me.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I hear being triple is awesome. I keep reading about it in the Airdrie facebook groups.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I hear being triple is awesome. I keep reading about it in the Airdrie facebook groups.



Being a triple turns into being single after awhile though.

----------


## ercchry

> Being a triple turns into being single after awhile though.



Or slippery slope towards cult leadership

----------


## rage2

> Amateurs all of you.
> 
> Double monopoly using two separate version where you get two sets of currency but it's only good on the corresponding board.



What would be the point of that? What happens if you're bankrupt on one side is that game over? How do you traverse the whole double map if you're broke ass and keep landing on someone's properties? 

Might as well just play 2 separate games.

----------


## ercchry

> What would be the point of that? What happens if you're bankrupt on one side is that game over? How do you traverse the whole double map if you're broke ass and keep landing on someone's properties? 
> 
> Might as well just play 2 separate games.



I feel like this ends in a flipped table 10/10 times before the first bankruptcy

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Now combine Risk and Monopoly.

----------


## ianmcc

> What would be the point of that? What happens if you're bankrupt on one side is that game over? How do you traverse the whole double map if you're broke ass and keep landing on someone's properties? 
> 
> Might as well just play 2 separate games.



You can just stay on one side or figure eight the whole board depending on the enemy property developments.
The money can be combined if you want-it's a house rule.
Added home rules include improving the utilities-if you own two on one side the standard rules apply but add a third and you multiply the first result (10x roll) by four in essence a 40x roll payment.
If all four are owned it's 10x10 roll so up to $1200 possible roll.
And if you land on a square occupied by an enemy you send them directly to jail.

----------


## killramos

Man. Have you guys not discovered video games or something?

----------


## FraserB

> You can just stay on one side or figure eight the whole board depending on the enemy property developments.
> The money can be combined if you want-it's a house rule.
> Added home rules include improving the utilities-if you own two on one side the standard rules apply but add a third and you multiply the first result (10x roll) by four in essence a 40x roll payment.
> If all four are owned it's 10x10 roll so up to $1200 possible roll.
> And if you land on a square occupied by an enemy you send them directly to jail.



It sounds like you enjoy a house full of screaming family members and kids hitting each other and throwing things

----------


## ExtraSlow

Figure eight monopoly with two currencies. Fucking hard no. My family current gets into screaming fights over video yoga sessions.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

You gotta nail the board to your downstairs wet bar, like CharDee MacDennis!

----------


## ianmcc

We can't play Risk at my house; my youngest was the latest to flip the board. And you think lego pieces hurt when you step on them? 
The girls immediately gang up on me since I usually lay waste to all; they leave each other alone and gleefully eliminate me first.
Video games are a complete different experience. My youngest tossed a Wii remote at the oldest-missed her and cracked the screen of our TV.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When to leave the house to get take-out food. If the restaurant says it'll be ready at 5:15, do you want to be there at 5:10, or 5:20? My wife and I cannot agree on that.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

5:15...right after you pickup your prints.  :Smilie:

----------


## msommers

> When to leave the house to get take-out food. If the restaurant says it'll be ready at 5:15, do you want to be there at 5:10, or 5:20? My wife and I cannot agree on that.



Always earlier. Restaurants overestimate how long it'll take but usually it's waiting already.

----------


## AndyL

> When to leave the house to get take-out food. If the restaurant says it'll be ready at 5:15, do you want to be there at 5:10, or 5:20? My wife and I cannot agree on that.



I came from a "if you're not 15 minutes early you're late" House. WTF dude... I'd go insane if I wasn't there at 5  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm solidly in the early train. My wife generally leave the house a minute or two before the pickup time. And all our favourite restaurants are 5-10 minutes away....

- - - Updated - - -




> 5:15...right after you pickup your prints.



Shit bro. Tomorrow.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I'm there right at the minute they say. Then I ask for the manager if it's late.

This long hair I'm sporting is controlling the Karen in me.

----------


## speedog

> I'm there right at the minute they say. Then I ask for the manager if it's late.
> 
> This long hair I'm sporting is controlling the Karen in me.



Curious, how long is long to you?

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Curious, how long is long to you?



Current photo of me with no barbers open.

----------


## rage2

> When to leave the house to get take-out food. If the restaurant says it'll be ready at 5:15, do you want to be there at 5:10, or 5:20? My wife and I cannot agree on that.



If they say it’s ready by 5:15 I will be there at 4:00. I need my me time.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Not cleaning the threads before screwing the lid back on: syrup, Kahlua, ketchup, cough syrup, Sambuca, Claritin and anything else that's sticky. 
Just put some five min epoxy onto it and throw it the fuck out since you want a guarantee that no one will ever be able to open it, again!!
 :Bang Head:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Not cleaning the threads before screwing the lid back on: syrup, Kahlua, ketchup, cough syrup, Sambuca, Claritin and anything else that's sticky. 
> Just put some five min epoxy onto it and throw it the fuck out since you want a guarantee that no one will ever be able to open it, again!!



Do you have the wrists of a 6 year old girl? lol  :Wink:

----------


## ExtraSlow

No wrist shaming

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> No wrist shaming



Technically I was shaming 6 year old girls.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

That is such a High River thing to do.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

LoL, you fuckin dicks!!
I suppose I was more complaining about the sticky, crusty mess than failing to open. I can always get them open but I think I recall breaking the lid on some dumb liqueur bottle, once.
That was a bad day for my limp wrists and Appletini.

----------


## ercchry

> LoL, you fuckin dicks!!
> I suppose I was more complaining about the sticky, crusty mess than failing to open. I can always get them open but I think I recall breaking the lid on some dumb liqueur bottle, once.
> That was a bad day for my limp wrists and Appletini.



Have you heard of... hot water?  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

> Have you heard of... hot water?



That might sting his fingers...

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> That might sting his fingers...



hehehehe

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Have you heard of... hot water?



Of course! Whatever it was, it was the most stuck thing I've ever come across. Hot water plus one of those gimmick tools couldn't get it. I soaked it for a long time, etc. Damn thing eventually broke

----------


## topmade

> Of course! Whatever it was, it was the most stuck thing I've ever come across. Hot water plus one of those gimmick tools couldn't get it. I soaked it for a long time, etc. Damn thing eventually broke



Truth be told, tight lids are not to be messed with. My hand was in pain for about a week from trying to get a fused on lid off a juice bottle. I did get it off alright, but paid the price for it. Now I don't mess around with tight lids and will use a rubber gripper sheet or tools.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Truth be told, tight lids are not to be messed with. My hand was in pain for about a week from trying to get a fused on lid off a juice bottle. I did get it off alright, but paid the price for it. Now I don't mess around with tight lids and will use a rubber gripper sheet or tools.



^This is my alternate account to deflect all this talk about my faggoty hands.

----------


## Darkane

> That is such a High River thing to do.



Fuck. I lold in real life. 

You get one internetz.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Stress Levels need to go up. How are you starting arguments around the house this week?

----------


## killramos

“No, ordering subway via door dash every day is not reasonable”

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I have to side with your spouse. Those door dash guys turn your double meats into singles.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Here's one. When making pizza at home, what order do the toppings go in?

----------


## Darkane

> Here's one. When making pizza at home, what order do the toppings go in?



Doesn’t matter because we all know proper pizza is cheese on top. Greek style.

----------


## vengie

Starts with sauce, ends with cheese. 
Order for anything in between doesn't matter.

----------


## ercchry

> Doesnt matter because we all know proper pizza is cheese on top. Greek style.



Fuck you  :ROFL!: 

This is a recipe for disaster. One poorly formed bite away from pulling the entire cheese/toppings mess off the slice being left with some (probably) soggy, sauced bread for the remainder of the slice

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## Buster

> Fuck… you… 
> 
> This is a recipe for disaster. One poorly formed bite away from pulling the entire cheese/toppings mess off the slice being left with some (probably) soggy, sauced bread for the remainder of the slice



Some people like their pizza soupy and weird

----------


## Darkane

Eat Crispy Crust in woodbine. Your head will explode.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

If you're not layering in cheese, what are you doing with your life?

----------


## Darkane

> If you're not layering in cheese, what are you doing with your life?



Fite me

- - - Updated - - -

Nikos makes good _proper_ style pizza, too. 

 :Pooosie: 

Edit, sort of read your response wrong. Layering in cheese you say? Go on..

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Edit, sort of read your response wrong. Layering in cheese you say? Go on..



So when I make 'za at home, I do as follows:
Spread sauce - sprinkle on some cheese.
Meats up next - sprinkle on more cheese.
Add on the veg - top with a heavier layer of cheese.

Try it - it will change your life.

- edit:
The key is to not go ham on the first two layers - otherwise you end up with a cheesy soggy mess. You want just a bit of shredded cheese to give some melt and traction between layers.

----------


## suntan

Precooking the veggies helps too.

----------


## Buster

> Eat Crispy Crust in woodbine. Your head will explode.



i dunno. googled it. Looks like Michael's style thick casserole style pizza

----------


## ercchry

> i dunno. googled it. Looks like Michael's style thick casserole style pizza



I use this recommendation from people as a metric of taking any food suggestions they have seriously or not. Its not good; I tried it, was dating a cheese sales rep at the time, she confirmed it wasnt even real cheese either. For that style of pizza in the area red crowns is much better

----------


## suntan

I see the dairy cartel got to you too!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Precooking the veggies helps too.



Precooking the mushroom is crucial. Other veggies also benefit. Really key to prevent the sog.

----------


## Buster

> I use this recommendation from people as a metric of taking any food suggestions they have seriously or not. It’s not good; I tried it, was dating a cheese sales rep at the time, she confirmed it wasn’t even real cheese either. For that style of pizza in the area red crowns is much better



If this is someone's idea of good pizza, I think they are too far gone to be helped.

----------


## Darkane

> I use this recommendation from people as a metric of taking any food suggestions they have seriously or not. It’s not good; I tried it, was dating a cheese sales rep at the time, she confirmed it wasn’t even real cheese either. For that style of pizza in the area red crowns is much better



You’re saying they don’t use real cheese?

Lo…..l?

----------


## ercchry

> You’re saying they don’t use real cheese?
> 
> Lo…..l?



Correct. Lots of small shops like that don’t use real cheese as real cheese is $$, you can tell real cheese by how it cooks vs the above

----------


## Buster

> You’re saying they don’t use real cheese?
> 
> Lo…..l?



haha, do you know how much it would cost to put that much real cheese on a pizza?

----------


## Darkane

I confess, I’m not a pizzaologist. 

But what do they put in? What’s it called, labeled and sold as?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I've held a good sized packaged chunk of true pizza mozzarella in my hand when I worked at a restaurant food service supplier.
It was $90.
Wholesale.

----------


## Buster

Is the existence of processed cheese a big surprise to people?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is the existence of processed cheese a big surprise to people?



Hipsters drinking Pabst continues to have a negative effect on our culture.

/CleverPabstEttCheeseReference

----------


## suntan

But all cheese is processed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

There's low quality cheese that is still "real cheese". 

I have to admit, I'm a pizza slut. I like those low-class thick pizzas from time to time. But y'all know I'm a low class kinda guy.

----------


## ercchry

> There's low quality cheese that is still "real cheese". 
> 
> I have to admit, I'm a pizza slut. I like those low-class thick pizzas from time to time. But y'all know I'm a low class kinda guy.



Yeah, I call it “pub style” and there is a few places that do it well… hop n brew, red crowns… maaaybe tom’s house of pizza? But that’s borderline

----------


## Darkane

> Is the existence of processed cheese a big surprise to people?



Did some extensive research just now on Wikipedia, sounds like “pizza cheese” has become a thing in the last 20 years. 

I grew up in a restaurant, I remember the cheese. It was real. 

Now everything I’ve ever known is false. 

Thanks a lot, Buster. Chancellor Extraslow really got what he wanted here. 

But seriously, crispy crust is delicious. I don’t care what others say. You should try it and judge for yourself.

----------


## suntan

I'm surprised the Canadian Dairy Cartel hasn't shot out the kneecaps of anybody trying to sell that stuff here.

----------


## Buster

> Did some extensive research just now on Wikipedia, sounds like “pizza cheese” has become a thing in the last 20 years. 
> 
> I grew up in a restaurant, I remember the cheese. It was real. 
> 
> Now everything I’ve ever known is false. 
> 
> Thanks a lot, Buster. Chancellor Extraslow really got what he wanted here. 
> 
> But seriously, crispy crust is delicious. I don’t care what others say. You should try it and judge for yourself.



I'm willing to try anything, and I like more than I don't. My problem is my middle-aged metabolism and my gut. So I have to spend my calories wisely, and that means being a bit ruthless.

I was at Nupo over the weekend, and that's how I would rather allocate my calories.

----------


## rage2

Whatever fake cheese pizza 73 uses, it’s awesome because 4 day leftovers in the microwave comes out like it’s fresh haha.

----------


## R-Audi

I quite liked Crispy Crust... their Caeser salad is damn good too...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Yeah, I call it “pub style” and there is a few places that do it well… hop n brew, red crowns… maaaybe tom’s house of pizza? But that’s borderline



Toms is a very different thing. Hardly any cheese at all on those, but a shitplile of other toppings. I actually really enjoy toms, but it's a different animal.

----------


## Darkane

> I quite liked Crispy Crust... their Caeser salad is damn good too...



We can be friends. Let’s play on the swings after school.

----------


## suntan

I see Wolfgang's is opening here. Most overrated pizza ever. Objectively bad.

----------


## ercchry

> Toms is a very different thing. Hardly any cheese at all on those, but a shitplile of other toppings. I actually really enjoy toms, but it's a different animal.



Is it? Am I mixing it up with a similar name? Or by hardly any cheese, do you mean it’s still cheese on top but you can actually see some toppings? Haha… I believe they were clients of the cheese rep, so real cheese!  :ROFL!: 

- - - Updated - - -




> I'm willing to try anything, and I like more than I don't. My problem is my middle-aged metabolism and my gut. So I have to spend my calories wisely, and that means being a bit ruthless.
> 
> I was at Nupo over the weekend, and that's how I would rather allocate my calories.



You book eight today? They just released jan-mar probably sold out since that was 6min ago  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

Yeah Tom's hardly has any cheese on it. Crust is almost a cracker. Their pizza buffet was great.

----------


## Buster

> Is it? Am I mixing it up with a similar name? Or by hardly any cheese, do you mean it’s still cheese on top but you can actually see some toppings? Haha… I believe they were clients of the cheese rep, so real cheese! 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You book eight today? They just released jan-mar… probably sold out since that was 6min ago



I tried, but that Tock website is retarded. We also tried for 4, and couldn't make it happen, and then when we went back for two everything else was gone. Dumb system.

----------


## ercchry

> I tried, but that Tock website is retarded. We also tried for 4, and couldn't make it happen, and then when we went back for two everything else was gone. Dumb system.



If you can get 4 more he will do a special one off night (during the rest of the week)

----------


## killramos

Pizza isn’t complicated.

Unless you are cheap.

----------


## ExtraSlow

@ercchry
 here's an actual photos of Toms house of pizza.

----------


## ercchry

> @ercchry
>  here's an actual photos of Toms house of pizza.



Yup, I’m mixing it up then

----------


## Buster

> If you can get 4 more he will do a special one off night (during the rest of the week)



That's good to know. I saw when we tried to book that it was only $245 a plate. That's way too little to charge. And given that everything sold out in like 10 seconds, he isn't charging enough to keep normies out.

----------


## ercchry

> That's good to know. I saw when we tried to book that it was only $245 a plate. That's way too little to charge. And given that everything sold out in like 10 seconds, he isn't charging enough to keep normies out.



That’s not very accurate… auto gratuity on top, plus pairings… closer to $1k/head… but yeah wait list gets to a few thousand… and he clears it out every time he releases new bookings

----------


## Buster

> That’s not very accurate… auto gratuity on top, plus pairings… closer to $1k/head… but yeah wait list gets to a few thousand… and he clears it out every time he releases new bookings



I didn't look into the pricing details, just saw the $245. It's $700 in wine and tips?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I like Paul's Pizza.

----------


## killramos

> I didn't look into the pricing details, just saw the $245. It's $700 in wine and tips?



What kind of student tallies up the bill.

When is the next Beyond dinner meet at Eight?

----------


## Buster

> What kind of student tallies up the bill.
> 
> When is the next Beyond dinner meet at Eight?



People who drive Ridgelines.

----------


## ercchry

> I didn't look into the pricing details, just saw the $245. It's $700 in wine and tips?



Yeah, that’s not mathing… maybe he did drop it? … it was more I think? Pretty sure? But the bean counter in the house is known to embellish  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Yeah, that’s not mathing… maybe he did drop it? … it was more I think? Pretty sure? But the bean counter in the house is known to embellish



I could see it being $1k for a couple? I dunno.

----------


## ercchry

> I could see it being $1k for a couple? I dunno.



Pairing I THINK was $200 each? But yeah $350 for the seating seems to ring more of a bell? I dunno… but good news for you for a private seating since that for sure is more expensive than these ones  :ROFL!:

----------


## suntan

Gee this thread got expensive.

----------


## killramos

I need friends who actually eat food to go to one of these.

Going to pre-set menu dinners with my wife is just a fight waiting to happen. Weird how they usually doing half California chicken wraps on the menu.

Historically we stop at McDonalds on the way for her and I just eat her food  :ROFL!:

----------


## Buster

> Pairing I THINK was $200 each? But yeah $350 for the seating seems to ring more of a bell? I dunno but good news for you for a private seating since that for sure is more expensive than these ones



Private seating idea is great.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I like sammys more than crispy crust.

----------


## ercchry

> Private seating idea is great.



For sure, either way you can find the value prop as this sort of thing usually requires a flight for Calgary based people 

Great ingredients in each dish too, found some new BC wine to add to a future winery tour as well (Martins lane)

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you want really good pizza and top notch ambiance, you go to the famous Woods Well.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

There are blowjobs that are not as good as other blowjobs and there are blowjobs that will change your life. But if you want to pretend that there are bad blowjobs... I can't help you.
Pizza = blowjobs

----------


## killramos

I’ve definitely had bad pizza

----------


## ercchry

I’ve 100% had bad blowjobs… teeth

----------


## Swank

If you like the crunch and taste of celery it makes a wicked pizza topping IMO.

----------


## suntan

All I read was blowjob - teeth - crunch - taste

----------


## ExtraSlow

Let's get this thread ramped back up. 

When pooping at work, do you take off your mask?

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Let's get this thread ramped back up. 
> 
> When pooping at work, do you take off your mask?



Thinking about it, if I poop at a public toilet it’s mask off.

----------


## killramos

> Let's get this thread ramped back up. 
> 
> When pooping at work, do you take off your mask?



Only if someone is with me in the stall

----------


## ercchry

Only if also eating lunch while pooping. That’s the rules, right?

----------


## killramos

Also if taking a dump in the urinal. That’s mask on for sure.

It’s called being a decent human being.

----------


## bjstare

Wow, it just occurred to me how long it's been since I've had to use a public bathroom. It's been a very long time.

Yet another fringe benefit of covid. Why are we trying to get rid of the virus again?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I much prefer to shit at work. Always did. If I had a nasty one brewing at home, i go and use the kids bathroom.

----------


## jutes

This thread stinks.

----------


## ianmcc

Pooping at home-shirt off ala Costanza.

----------


## killramos

I almost exclusively poop while on the clock.

Clean toilets is a bonus.

----------


## suntan

A few months ago, some guy on our floor took a dump all over the stall. Everywhere. All over the walls, behind the toilet, on the floor, on the door. Guess he lost his job.

----------


## benyl

shitty.

----------


## killramos

One way or another you know he was having a shit day

----------


## Disoblige

> I almost exclusively poop while on the clock.
> 
> Clean toilets is a bonus.



But then you sit on a dirty toilet and inhale 50 other dude's poop/piss particles.

----------


## littledan

Not if you wear an ill-fitting paper medical mask! Because science!

----------


## Disoblige

> Not if you wear an ill-fitting paper medical mask! Because science!



They make ill-fitting paper masks for my ass?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They make ill-fitting paper masks for my ass?



That's what the guy used who sprayed up the stall!

----------


## ShermanEF9

> They make ill-fitting paper masks for my ass?

----------


## TomcoPDR

Is that mall cop

----------


## Buster

I heard an office story from a friend that involved a guy putting the paper hand towels down in the toilet water and then shitting on them. So you had a floating shit island with exposed dumps sitting there until someone came along and flushed it. Apparently the guy's bathroom at the office did not smell good. Anyway, they could never figure out who the shitting bandit was until he got caught red handed on day. They fired him.

----------


## killramos

So explain why you left your last job

The masterclass version of that would be to plug the toilet before laying the shit island.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I heard an office story from a friend that involved a guy putting the paper hand towels down in the toilet water and then shitting on them. So you had a floating shit island with exposed dumps sitting there until someone came along and flushed it. Apparently the guy's bathroom at the office did not smell good. Anyway, they could never figure out who the shitting bandit was until he got caught red handed on day. They fired him.



I RoFL'd!!!

I used to work at a place with "The Spackler" which I firmly believe was actually a composite of multiple assailants.

Then there's the guy who shits out something the size of a man's forearm, knows what he's accomplished and leaves it there, _no paper_. Never paper! Me and this crazy warehouse guy nearly pissed our pants laughing about how the artist decided to not foul his creation with TP.

Fuck, I sort of miss those days.
And I'd bet a today-paycheque that SKR would drop a toilet shatterer, no paper, for the world to see.
That guy's a friggin genius!

----------


## SkiBum5.0

WFH has made office shits the best. I’ve had the lights go out a few times

----------


## Darkane

> WFH has made office shits the best. I’ve had the lights go out a few times



Using phone flash for wipe light?

Gotta do what you gotta do. And don’t tell me you go by feel haha

----------


## Buster

> I RoFL'd!!!
> 
> I used to work at a place with "The Spackler" which I firmly believe was actually a composite of multiple assailants.
> 
> Then there's the guy who shits out something the size of a man's forearm, knows what he's accomplished and leaves it there, _no paper_. Never paper! Me and this crazy warehouse guy nearly pissed our pants laughing about how the artist decided to not foul his creation with TP.
> 
> Fuck, I sort of miss those days.
> And I'd bet a today-paycheque that SKR would drop a toilet shatterer, no paper, for the world to see.
> That guy's a friggin genius!



Sometimes you get those shits you don't need to wipe. And it's got nothing to do with size. Some call it "dealing an ace".

----------


## suntan

When I was at WestJet there was a guy that would pick his nose and smear the booger on the wall over the urinal.

----------


## nismodrifter

@rage2
 had an epic thread about a snot bandit. Can't remember if they caught him or not. DNA testing was involved.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sometimes you get those shits you don't need to wipe. And it's got nothing to do with size. Some call it "dealing an ace".



I've always called it "the coveted no-wipe" but others tell tale of a "ghost wipe".

These dumps showed up frequently enough at work that I _guarantee_ it was a statement. He wiped and pocketed the evidence to the next stall. One time Mikey tried to flush it using his foot and we watched laughing as the turd went maybe a quarter down before the toilet plugged. 

I don't know what this monster ate or who he was, but it was unbelievable.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is it more disgusting to find shit INSIDE an office garbage can or BESIDE one?

----------


## SKR

> Is it more disgusting to find shit INSIDE an office garbage can or BESIDE one?



It's disgusting to find outside of anyone's home toilet. Shit at home you goddamn animals.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do you crack eggs on a flat surface or on an edge?

----------


## Tik-Tok

Assuming they aren't hard boiled, edge. What kind of psycho cracks it on a flat surface?

----------


## killramos

Edge. Surface sounds like a great recipe for shell in your food.

----------


## Buster

> Do you crack eggs on a flat surface or on an edge?



Flat. Like a pro

----------


## bjstare

> Flat. Like a pro



My wife does this too. Idk why.

I never find shells in my food though, so  :dunno:

----------


## Darkane

I crack flat. The edge crackers introduce shell shards. 

One handed, flat pro crack FTW.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes yes, let the hate flow through you.

----------


## Kloubek

Edge crack raw eggs. But when hard boiled, I flat crack, and roll the egg with my palm and slight pressure, cracking all around the egg. If caught at the right temperature, the whole shell falls off beautifully.

If not, you're picking at the shell for a week.

----------


## DonJuan

I feel this should be a mega thread.

I am a flat cracker now (one handed opener too). Edge crackers have the possibility of pushing shell shards into the egg.

If just making fried eggs it not a big deal as you can spot the shell pretty quick, its more for bakers and home made pasta people, dropping eggs into another medium.




> Edge crack raw eggs. But when hard boiled, I flat crack, and roll the egg with my palm and slight pressure, cracking all around the egg. If caught at the right temperature, the whole shell falls off beautifully.
> 
> If not, you're picking at the shell for a week.



Damn dude, I got some Dahmer vibes reading that.

Boiled egg in a glass with some water and shake.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Flat cracker. I also flat peel boiled eggs. Very satisfying.

----------


## gmc72

I was an edge cracker until I tried flat cracking recently. Flat cracking FTW!!!

----------


## 88CRX

Light tap on a flat surface to weaken the egg and then an edge crack to finish the job.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I was trying to figure out why you guys are getting egg shards when edge cracking, then realized you're probably just buying crappy supermarket eggs with thin shells.

If you're regular egg eaters do yourselves a favour and start buying farm eggs, or Hutterite eggs. World of difference in quality and taste

Edit: and I don't mean buy over priced stuff at the "farmers market". It's $7 for a flat of Hutterite eggs straight from them.

----------


## zechs

So like, does flat cracking not get egg yolk on the countertop?

This would not tear my relations apart, this would be grounds for nuclear annihilation.

Having a tough time imagining it being a yolk free process unless you truly are a pro. Even then...

----------


## sabad66

Flat. Decreased chance of breaking the yoke.

----------


## Darell_n

Unsure. Will ask next time I’m by the kitchen.

----------


## nismodrifter

I cannot recall last time I have cracked an egg. Have staff to do that.

----------


## ercchry

> Flat. Decreased chance of breaking the yoke.



This, only do edge for high volume eggs that will be mixed up, flat is for yolk retention cooking

----------


## vengie

> I cannot recall last time I have cracked an egg. Have staff to do that.



 :Love:  :Love: 

Goals.

----------


## Buster

Fucking edge crackers. Lolololol

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Flat cracker.



Sounds racist.

----------


## Disoblige

> Sounds racist.



I prefer the term petite white woman myself. It is 2022 afterall.

----------


## Darkane

Life hack. Blanch your eggs after cooking!!

Youll never have trouble peeling them again. 

Steps:

Boil water 
Drop in eggs with a tablespoon
12-14 minutes
Run under cold water for a couple min

Glory

----------


## Xtrema

> 12-14 minutes



Wat? I like them soft, 5min-6min max. 10 if hard. 12-14 is way over cooked. What are these, Ostrich eggs?

----------


## 88CRX

There is 1 way to properly cook and egg and it certainly doesn't involve water. 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Life hack. Blanch your eggs after cooking!!
> 
> You’ll never have trouble peeling them again. 
> 
> Steps:
> 
> Boil water 
> Drop in eggs with a tablespoon
> 12-14 minutes
> ...



You're halfway right.

Boil water.
Put eggs in softly using tongs
7.5 minutes
Drop into a bowl filled with ice water to actually shock the membrane, and not just "cool it down"

Also, I didn't realize this was a life hack, I thought it was just common knowledge?

----------


## killramos

> There is 1 way to properly cook and egg and it certainly doesn't involve water. 
> 
> » Click image for larger version



Boiled eggs are massively overrated.

----------


## DonJuan

> You're halfway right.
> 
> Boil water.
> Put eggs in softly using tongs
> 7.5 minutes
> Drop into a bowl filled with ice water to actually shock the membrane, and not just "cool it down"
> 
> Also, I didn't realize this was a life hack, I thought it was just common knowledge?



You're both almost right.

Tell wife you want some boiled eggs.

Wait 8-10 mins.

Enjoy!

(Boiling eggs for 12-14 mins? The yolk must be like powder.)

----------


## ercchry

6.5min boil straight from fridge, ice bath to stop cooking, unshell, marinade overnight in soy/mirin/water so yolk gels up, perfect ramen egg

Poached egg serves better for most eating though. That’s a whole other topic on best practices

----------


## Disoblige

We just learnt today Darkane likes eating eggs with grey powdery yolks.

----------


## killramos

> 6.5min boil straight from fridge, ice bath to stop cooking, unshell, marinade overnight in soy/mirin/water so yolk gels up, perfect ramen egg
> 
> Poached egg serves better for most eating though. That’s a whole other topic on best practices



I’m a lazy when it comes to ramen. Crack cold egg directly into center of boiling ramen with ~2min remaining.

Break yolk just before eating for a thick but liquid yolk soft poach with your ramen. Mix into broth, or don’t.

----------


## Buster

Instapots are the best way to make hard boiled eggs.

----------


## killramos

I hate you

----------


## schurchill39

You're all wrong based on the science. Kenji Lopez breaks down how to make the perfect hard boiled egg in his cook book "The Food Lab". I don't know if his website article actually tells you how because it was way too long for me to read, but his cook book says this is the best way:

1. Bring water to a slight boil The bubbles should be very small.
2. Add your eggs.
3. Wait 30 seconds and then add a dozen ice cubes. 
4. Once the water gets up to a slight boil cook for 11 minutes.
5. Take the eggs out and immediately put them in an ice bath.

I definitely recommend picking up his cookbook. Its more of a text book and goes through the science behind all sorts of cooking techniques.

----------


## Darkane

Bros, 12-14 min. You crazy bastards. 

Doesn’t leave a grey ring around the yoke. 

Eggs are omega-3 XL. Must be magnum sized.

----------


## Disoblige

Try 8 minutes and thank us later.

----------


## SKR

I only eat scrambled eggs.

----------


## ercchry

> You're all wrong based on the science. Kenji Lopez breaks down how to make the perfect hard boiled egg in his cook book "The Food Lab". I don't know if his website article actually tells you how because it was way too long for me to read, but his cook book says this is the best way:
> 
> 1. Bring water to a slight boil The bubbles should be very small.
> 2. Add your eggs.
> 3. Wait 30 seconds and then add a dozen ice cubes. 
> 4. Once the water gets up to a slight boil cook for 11 minutes.
> 5. Take the eggs out and immediately put them in an ice bath.
> 
> I definitely recommend picking up his cookbook. Its more of a text book and goes through the science behind all sorts of cooking techniques.



False, the best hard boiled egg is a soft boiled egg

----------


## Tik-Tok

I haven't made or eaten a hard-boiled egg in years, but my wife is saying pressure cooking results in the best egg. Both in peelability and taste.

----------


## Kg810

I only cook eggs in the microwave.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If you hard boil them, do you crack them on a plate first?

----------


## Buster

> I haven't made or eaten a hard-boiled egg in years, but my wife is saying pressure cooking results in the best egg. Both in peelability and taste.



This is what I said above.

Insta pot makes the best hard boiled eggs. 6 minutes on high pressure, then release fast and get in ice.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pop covers of heavy metal songs or heavy metal covers of pop songs? 
@Buster
 knows what's up.

----------


## Buster

> Pop covers of heavy metal songs or heavy metal covers of pop songs? 
> @Buster
>  knows what's up.



Hmm

I can't stand anything remotely categorized as metal.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Depends on the song. I enjoy quite a few covers more than the original. ^ that one in particular I enjoy equally as much as the original.

In the history of cover/remixes though, most are garbage.

----------


## ianmcc

We don't have central air in our house and in the 30°+ heat I open the back patio door and garage main and man doors in the early am to get air flowing and bring it down to a manageable temp.
My wife hates this because bugs can get in and she hates bugs. Won't even eat bbq on the deck.

----------


## Inzane

> Pop covers of heavy metal songs or heavy metal covers of pop songs? 
> @Buster
>  knows what's up.



I don't mind Disturbed as a band, but i HATE that cover. Genesis's version is way way way way better IMO.

----------


## msommers

> We don't have central air in our house and in the 30°+ heat I open the back patio door and garage main and man doors in the early am to get air flowing and bring it down to a manageable temp.
> My wife hates this because bugs can get in and she hates bugs. Won't even eat bbq on the deck.



win-win

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/rev...B&gclsrc=aw.ds

Also came across this gem while finding that for you, but that's a whole other problem!

https://www.amazon.ca/Reinforced-Bil...NsaWNrPXRydWU=

----------


## msommers

> I don't mind Disturbed as a band, but i HATE that cover. Genesis's version is way way way way better IMO.



I cannot stand the Sound of Silence cover.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> We don't have central air in our house and in the 30°+ heat I open the back patio door and garage main and man doors in the early am to get air flowing and bring it down to a manageable temp.
> My wife hates this because bugs can get in and she hates bugs. Won't even eat bbq on the deck.



Open windows (with screens) at night, plus crack the attic hatch open. Convection wind tunnel cools house down.
Profit.

Close window while screwing or consider ball gag if nervous about neighbours hearing 76 second of moaning.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> ... 76 second of moaning.



Sir this is NOT the subtle flex thread.

----------


## rage2

> I cannot stand the Sound of Silence cover.



I love both equally. Karaoke favorites for me. Both are great in its own way.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Arguments for the holidays. Air your grievances.

I say you gotta separate whites from the rest of the laundry, and if you have a lot, your darkest stuff is a separate load too.

----------


## Buster

> you gotta separate whites



Kert is that you?

----------


## Darkane

Have a conversation of empathy vs sympathy with your sig other. 

Then talk about what what sympathy means, relatively speaking. Lol.

----------


## SKR

> Arguments for the holidays. Air your grievances.
> 
> I say you gotta separate whites from the rest of the laundry, and if you have a lot, your darkest stuff is a separate load too.



I wash my clothes, coats, towels, hats and gloves all together.

The only things I keep separate are my shower curtain because it's its own thing, and my bedding because then I can dress the bed in the right order.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bitch, if you wash that shower curtain one more fucking time, I'll cut your throat while you're asleep!!
I lived here 12 fucking years before you showed up and I didn't wash that fucking thing once!

----------


## Buster

What is going on

----------


## bjstare

Why would you have curtains in your shower?

----------


## littledan

> Why would you have curtains in your shower?



another name for shower curtains is poverty glass. he's talking about poverty glass.

----------


## SKR

> Why would you have curtains in your shower?



Because blinds don't work as well.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> another name for shower curtains is poverty glass. he's talking about poverty glass.



Solid.

----------


## Swank

> Why would you have curtains in your shower?



You never know when you're going to have to get rid of a body.

----------

